# Colt  da 41  patent aug 5 1884



## trentb (Apr 5, 2013)

colt 6 shot revolver, anyone got any info? thanks.


----------



## fishtail (Apr 6, 2013)

Pictures would really help.
Look up "Colt M1877", nicknamed "Thunderer" and see if that's close.
Also it may be possible to date it by the serial number.


----------



## fishtail (Apr 9, 2013)

Also look at "Colt M1878" nicknamed "Frontier".
It's identical to the 1877 and used many of the same parts but with a larger frame.

The 1877 was a favorite of Billy the Kid, Bat Masterson and Doc Holiday.

These guns were basically a single action converted to fire double action but because of the small internal parts would break and render it to a single action only.


----------



## fishtail (Apr 12, 2013)

If you do find it is an 1877, published data states there were 166,849 made from 1877-1909.
If its an 1878 there were 51,210 made from 1878-1907.


----------



## fishtail (Apr 12, 2013)

And here's the Colt serial number/date look up page.
http://www.coltsmfg.com/CustomerServices/SerialNumberLookup.aspx


----------

